# Proper Cam Orientation / Cam Timing Question...Are These Correct?



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

After reading badlyhunter's post about cam timing and sync a few weeks ago I finally got around to checking my Hoyt Vectrix XL that I bought a while ago but haven't had the time to get fully set up. 
So I am now starting to understand the difference between sync and timing. 
I know how to get my draw stops to hit together by twisting / untwisting the cables. One thing I continue to struggle with is cam starting points and proper timing. So I attached some pictures of the cams on my Vectrix XL. This bow has the Vector Cams on it.

I actually have the manual open in front of me right now. Copying this right from the manual:
To verify proper cam orientation on bows featuring Hoyt’s Vector and C2 Cam & 1/2 Systems, you should examine the cams’ built-in performance marks on the bottom cam. There are two different sets of performance marks engraved on all bottom cams. One set is a circle with a line through it (round mark) and the other is a line only (straight mark). On some cam sizes, one of the straight marks actually lies on one of the round marks, creating a circle with two lines through it. Your individual bow model will determine which set of marks you will reference.
For the Vectrix, Vectrix XL and Vulcan, the limb should lie between the two straight marks (see figure 17). On bows equipped with C2 cam and XT 2000 or XT 3000 limbs, use the straight marks for reference and on bows equipped with C2 cams and XT 3500 limbs use the round marks. On both C2 and Vector cam, the limb should lie somewhere between the marks but does not need to be centered.


So from the pictures below are my cams at least at the proper starting position / close to being in proper time? Just trying to see if I actually learned anything from reading through that thread or if I'm still misunderstanding cam timing / cam starting position.

Top Cam - Front View Far Shot:








Bottom Cam - Front View Far Shot:








Top Cam - Front View Close Shot:








Bottom Cam - Front View Close Shot:








Top Cam - Back View:








Bottom Cam - Back View:


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Paheadhunter, if the cams are synched, BH/ATA/DL feels OK, don't get hung up on the actual position of the cable/cam. The bow can have a fair range of DL's with everything spot on, the difference will be small variations in timing, and that's OK.

Cams of any given design, go on a pile of different risers, and in some cases limbs. No single picture works for all the variations. Baldy's comments didn't specify a single position, just that the timing needed to be OK for the shooter, and that has several possible, but tiny, variations.


----------

